# Looting arrests made in Louisiana, Mississippi



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

CHALMETTE, La. They've got some of it back. And they've made arrests.

Authorities say they've found about 100-thousand dollars worth of goods they think were stolen in Louisiana and Mississippi after Hurricane Katrina.

The St. Bernard Parish sheriff says all-terrain vehicles, welding equipment, jet skis and a gun were found at a Mississippi trailer park.

The break came when two men pretending to be FEMA contract workers were spotted in Louisiana, and one was towing a trailer with a stolen all-terrain vehicle on it. They're under arrest. Further investigation led police across the state line to the trailer park.

A man at the park was arrested and booked for looting and burglary. Arrest warrants have been issued for three other Mississippi men.

_Copyright 2005 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

